# Horse Show!! (in picture form)



## morganshow11

class: 36
(i know the scenery is horrible but i love his jumping style)


----------



## jody111

OKay Ill have a go when facebook is back up but can you define what showhunter is for you as for us its like your hunter jumping but Im suspecting that you guys have it as a flat class??

Cheers


----------



## jody111

4. Led Hack over 15hh








23. Open Ridden hack over 








36:Best jumping horse (style)








37:Best jumping rider (style)








39:Best cross country photo









Most loved horsre








Best dressage pic








best edited photo
Not my horse but I did the edit in paint








best horse and rider


----------



## Sparkles

I have permission to use these pictures, my best friend took them.  

36:Best jumping horse (style)









37:Best jumping rider (style)








38:Best showjumping photo


----------



## eventerdrew

*I bought the photos by Merrick Studios! The online versions just have the logo on them!*

1st photo- Class 36: Best Horse Jumping style
2nd photo- Class 39: Best Cross Country photo
3rd photo- Class 40: Best scenic photo
4th photo- Class 23: Open ridden hack over 15hh
5th photo- Class 37: Best Lady rider over 15 and under 25


----------



## happygoose123

50:Best horse and rider pair









48:Funniest horse photo









47:Best "Before and After" sequence
( I saved her from the slaughter pen (doggers) a few years ago. she was only there cause her previous owner was lazy and didnt feed any of his horses so he jsut sent them all there  )

















46:Best edited photo









49:"Two animals together"
( that was our little rescue wallaby, Sasha. her mum got hit by a car when she was a baby still in the pouch, luckily she wasnt hurt. we had her for about 6 months until she was old enough to be released. we released her a few months ago.)









41:Most Loved Pony or horse
( i love this pic  )









42:Cutest Pony/Horse









40:Best scenic photo
(this was taken a few years ago)


----------



## -xx-sally-xx-

wow guys these are great!! keep them rolling!!!


----------



## -xx-sally-xx-

Jody111-We have working showhunter which is over fences, and ridden showhunter which is just a flat class. As i cant see the horse actually moving, what im looking for in the ridden class is traditional showhunter attire (brown/tweed/beige etc. coloured jacket etc.) and horses that are of a heavier type that have more flowing movement and still look elegant. Also if you;ve been in a showhunter class and can show the qualities i might be looking for thats perfect!! PLEASE EVERYONE!! if you have any questions whatsoever please feel free to ask me any way you can!! and if im a little too vauge on the explaination, google is GREAT!! so are other riders!! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## barefoot

36) Best Jumping Horse (style) - Pumpkin (and I)
http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v107/49/51/744003664/n744003664_184530_861.jpg

37) Best Jumping Rider (style) - (Pumpkin) and I
http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v143/49/51/744003664/n744003664_363519_8067.jpg

38) Best Showjumping photo - Pumpkin and I
http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1106353312935_1649866372_242203_7457423_n.jpg
http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v143/49/51/744003664/n744003664_363509_703.jpg

39) Best Cross Country photo - Pumpkin and I
http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1106353392937_1649866372_242205_4057695_n.jpg
http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v143/49/51/744003664/n744003664_363524_9786.jpg

40) Best Scenic Photo - Pumpkin and I
http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v357/49/51/744003664/n744003664_1439148_5724.jpg
http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v143/49/51/744003664/n744003664_363513_4423.jpg

41) Most loved Pony or Horse - Pumpkin
http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v143/49/51/744003664/n744003664_363516_5283.jpg

45) Best Dressage Photo - Pumpkin and I
http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v143/49/51/744003664/n744003664_363502_9423.jpg
http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v143/49/51/744003664/n744003664_363523_9306.jpg

50) Best Horse and Rider Pair - Pumpkin and I
http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v357/49/51/744003664/n744003664_1439148_5724.jpg
http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v345/49/51/744003664/n744003664_1411350_877.jpg


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

50- Best Horse and Rider Pair (Chinga and I)










46- Best Edited Photo (Chinga)











42- Cutest Horse or Pony (Chinga)


----------



## mom2pride

My beloved Pride (5\06-5\16\09); this is one of my favorite pics I have of him...
Scenic photo 40 (it's clickable)


I'll post more later...


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

All pictures are on myself (Anebel) and Rowan
14:Lady rider over 15 years under 25 years








23:Open ridden hack over 15hh








BONUS CLASSES
40:Best scenic photo








41:Most Loved Pony or horse








42:Cutest Pony/Horse








45:Best dressage photo








50:Best horse and rider pair


----------



## my2geldings

eventerdrew said:


> *I bought the photos by Merrick Studios! The online versions just have the logo on them!*
> 
> 1st photo- Class 36: Best Horse Jumping style
> 2nd photo- Class 39: Best Cross Country photo
> 3rd photo- Class 40: Best scenic photo
> 4th photo- Class 23: Open ridden hack over 15hh
> 5th photo- Class 37: Best Lady rider over 15 and under 25


You have an absolutely gorgeous little horse. Great pics!


----------



## -xx-sally-xx-

Hi guys!! keep your entries coming in!! there's heaps of great photos but a bunch of classes with only a few (or no!!) entries!! remember, the more you enter the better your chances!! And with so many classes your chances are HIGH!! Don't forget the great prizes up for grabs!! Message me if you have ANY questions!! Happy riding!!


----------



## happygoose123

> 46:Best edited photo


i just noticed something in this pic of mine. the cloud that is like in the middle of the pic that is in between me and the words is almost shaped like a love heart!! that is soo awesome!!!!! lol!!!


----------



## jody111

OKay a few more 

16. veterin ride over 25 years










another for Photo edit (Done in Microsoft paint)









Best cross country pic 









Cutest horse/pony


----------



## Pinto Pony

16:Veteran rider over 25 years









21:Open ridden pony under 14hh









22:Open ridden galloway under 15hh








36:Best jumping horse (style)








37:Best jumping rider (style)








38:Best showjumping photo


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

42; Prince Phillip


----------



## -xx-sally-xx-

ilovemyphillip i cant see your photo sorry =S and everybody else, there are currently 32 classes with NO entires!! the more photos you enter, the better your chances (and with the current amount of entires per class, the odds are definately in your favour!!) So everbody put some photos in, even if you dont think they're spectacular because chances are you'll win something!! and *I'VE ALSO THROWN IN ANOTHER PRIZE!!* A browband with your choice of colour and style with matching pretied stock!! This goes to the best overall photo, also the winners of each class also get a $AU15 voucher to spend on Halo Horsewear products (Thats us by the way) so GET YOUR ENTIRES IN!! and happy horse riding!!


----------



## Twilight Arabians

40:Best scenic photo



















41:Onyx and Naomi:



















42:Cutest Pony/Horse



















43: Naomi and Onyx (naomi is 10 and hasn't been riding much because i never had a kids horse for her. Her first time on onyx!)









46:Arabian stallion Khal (i dont own him but i did take the picture of him)









47:Best "Before and After" sequence


















48:Funniest horse photo




















49:"Two animals together"


----------



## morganshow11

funniest horse photo


----------



## Wallaby

The photos that I did not take I do have permission to post. =)

41.











42.










47.
she was really overweight and she had no muscle
Before (after she had lost the weight but had no muscle):










After:










and










49. Lacey meets the bunny...










50.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx-

Great entries everyone!! keep them coming!!


----------



## eventerdrew

My2Geldings said:


> You have an absolutely gorgeous little horse. Great pics!


Thanks! I love her to death... no matter how many times her flat work makes me want to shoot myself. haha. Though I wouldn't call her little... she's a full bodied 17hh!


----------



## -xx-sally-xx-

keep entries coming!! still HEAPS of classes with less than 3 entries!! you can also enter by sending me a private message or email me at [email protected]!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

#45 Best Dressage Photo


----------



## SFMoneyMarket

Led Hack over 15hh:








Lady rider over 15 years under 25 years:








Novice ridden hack over 15hh:
















Ridden Showhunter mount over 15hh:
















Cutest Pony/Horse:
















Most Loved Pony/Horse:


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Oops, forgot my most loved horse entry! #41


----------



## -xx-sally-xx-

one month and five days until entries close!!


----------



## NordicJuniper

Class 11: Novice Adult Rider Over 15










Class 20: Novice Ridden Hack over 15hh










Class 36: Best Jumping Horse (Style)

















Class 37: Best Jumping Rider (Style)

















Class 39: Best Cross Country Photo
It was a water jump, you just can't see the jump itself.









Class 40: Best Scenic Photo

















Class 41: Most Loved Horse or Pony

















Class 42: Cutest Horse or Pony









Class 47: Best Before and After Sequence
Before:








After:


----------



## NordicJuniper

Class 48: Funniest Horse Photo
Everytime we tie him up he grabs the knot of the lead line and starts chewing on it.









Class 50: Best Horse and Rider Pair
Sorry blurry :[


----------



## Gidji

42:Cutest Pony or Horse...Nessie








I have more, but I'm too lazy to open up Photobucket and upload. I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## Spindleberry

*Cutest Horse/Pony*

Cutest Horse/Pony
Shadow;;x 










Best Horse Jumping (style)


----------



## -xx-sally-xx-

Great photos everyone!! i've had a few messages in regards to the prizes and such, so here are the answers for you all.. Placings will be posted in a new thread when judging has finished, and winners/place getters will be notified by a private HF message. IF YOU WIN OVERALL BEST PHOTO AND DONT WANT IT PUBLISHED PLEASE TELL ME!! i will probably ask anyway but i was thinking of having the winning photo published on our website (www.westegaardpark.synthasite.com), but for privacy reasons etc. i will not post it if you do not wish to have it posted!! Also, there was a stuff up with the prizes etc. *HIGH PONT DOES NOT EXIST* its the winning overall photo.. this does not affect entries in any way, but there are not two overall classes, just one!! i fluffed my words in the first post *woops* I will email the afterall winner after results have been up for a little while, asking for sizes/colours etc. for browband and stock and what treats your horse/pony likes best in regards to that.. *I can email certificates and vouchers for winners in each class but i will need your adress to post other things *even if its "Mr. Smith, C/O Bubble town post office, NSW, Australia 1234" just so it gets to you.. Posting is also FREE for you, that will be paid by us =) any more questions please feel free to ask!! =) and thank you to everyone for giving up your time and entering, and congratulations to everyone!! you're going to make judging difficult!!!


----------



## rangergirl56m

Class 11(It's western, sorry...I don't ride english & I have only been riding for 6 months)Novice adult rider over 15 years : 


















Class 40-Best scenic photo:


















Class 41-Most Loved Pony or horse:










Class 42-Cutest Pony/Horse:


















Class 46-Best edited photo:


















Class 48-Funniest horse photo:


















Class 49-Two animals together:










Class 50-Best horse and rider pair:















-

I don't know if this counts, this isn't a riding horse, but he was my performence horse and we did 15 shows a week during the summer showing off tricks horses can learn. This was him learning to bow. He's the only horse I have ever actually "bonded with"...I miss him so much! If this picture doesn't fit in this category, let me know and I will remove it- Thanks!


----------



## -xx-sally-xx-

hi rngergirl56m, no that photo is fine =) it shows me how willing and responsive your pony is and how patient and great you are with him and training him!! great photo!!


----------



## fuzzyfeet

48:Funniest horse photo










50:Best horse and rider pair


----------



## fuzzyfeet

13:Child rider over 10 years under 15 years


----------



## -xx-sally-xx-

Awesome photos!! Entries close THIS MONTH!! so if you've been thinking of entering, nows the time to do it!! good luck everyone, and thanks for making this a HUGE success!! i never thought i'd get this many entries!!


----------



## jadeewood

im going to enter, lets dfind some pictureees. x


----------



## jadeewood

13- child rider over 10 under 15.









16- veteran rider over 25










21- open ridden pony under 14hh (this pony is 13.2hh)









22- open ridden galloway uner 15hh (14.2hh)










23- open ridden hack over 15hh









36- best jumping horse/pony style.









37- best jumping rider style.









38- best showjumping photo.

















39- best xc photo.


----------



## jadeewood

41- most lovedd.

















42-


----------



## jadeewood

42- cuttest pony.

















43- Best begginer rider.









47- before after-

Before









after


----------



## jadeewood

best edited photo.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx-

great photos everyone!! but times ticking if you want to enter!! only 2 weeks 3 days to get entries in!!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

1:Led Pony under 12hh. My daughter and her pony Teddy









12: Child rider under 10. MacKenzie and Teddy









41: most loved Pony or Horse: Bella









42: Cutest pony or horse. Teddy









50: Best horse and rider pair. Me and Bella before she retired


----------



## paintluver

*I have permission to use these photos, my best friend took them*
36:Best jumping horse (style)
(Don't know if this counts, its western)








50:Best horse and rider pair
















41:Most Loved Pony or horse








47:Best "Before and After" sequence
Before








After








42.Cutest Horse










I have so many pics, I don't know what to post! Lol!

Good luck judging! Everyone has great photos.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx-

Thats really encoraging paintluver, I like it =)

only a few more days to get entires in!! gosh this has been a long competition!! Well done to everyone whos entered already, you're going to make this VERY difficult!! But thanks for making it such a HUGE success!!


----------



## masatisan

11:Novice adult rider over 15 years 







41:Most Loved Pony or horse







42:Cutest Pony/Horse








43:Best beginner rider (must show beginner qualities)







44:Best Led Rider







46:Best edited photo
before edits







after edits







47:Best "Before and After" sequence
before going bonkers







After(during) going bonkers







48:Funniest horse photo







50:Best horse and rider pair


----------



## -xx-sally-xx-

ENTRIES ARE OFFICIALLY CLOSED!!! thank you to everyone that entered!! all entries after this message will not be judged.. well done everyone and good luck!! you all have beautiful horses!!


----------



## jadeewood

when will the results be posted>?


----------



## jody111

Jadee - she had the dates on the first page  brb


----------



## jody111

got it 

-Competition opens 16th June 2009, and closes 25th September 2009
-Results up by 2nd October 2009


----------



## Spyder

This will be an interesting contest..looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## apc11196

41:Most Loved Pony or horse
Imageshack - 77331238240882522142426

42:Cutest Pony/Horse
Imageshack - 64521192078688496142426
Imageshack - 64521192083128607142426b


50. Best horse and rider pair
Imageshack - 77331238240842521142426


----------



## jadeewood

i think your too late, lol.


ohh yh didnt see the dates, wlel obviosuly i did but forgot to look back. lol


----------



## rangergirl56m

When will results be posted?


----------



## jadeewood

when will the results be posted


----------



## jadeewood

opps, didnt see you wrote that lol.


----------



## rangergirl56m

lol... well at least we thought the same


----------



## jadeewood

yeah. lol


----------



## -xx-sally-xx-

SORRY!! results will be up next week AT THE LATEST!! I've had issues at home =( so due to that, i probably wont be able to do the prizes etc. which i am SO SO SO SORRY about!! but if things sort themselves out within the next month or two i will contact everyone and get some prizes out!! im so sorry for any inconvenience!! xoxo


----------



## jadeewood

thats oka, i hope the issues are not too bad.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx-

Na it'll sort itslef out eventually.. just i may be busy/distracted/not feeling fab and such.. thanks for your understanding =)


----------



## jadeewood

ohh ok. No worrys.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

Did we ever find out the results? I forgot to look until now....


----------



## jackieebitu

i was gnner ask if we culd still enter but then i realised you said entires have closed


----------



## jadeewood

When are results going to be up.


----------



## Spyder

jadeewood said:


> When are results going to be up.


 
Maybe she or her uncle or aunt got sick.


----------



## jadeewood

yepp, hope not though


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

*cough* results *cough* Or should I just take first? (joking)


----------



## Spyder

ChingazMyBoy said:


> *cough* results *cough* Or should I just take first? (joking)


 
Probably the "I am in the hospital" excuse that is so often used ??????????

Or maybe it is the "my mate" will do it excuse that some have used?????


----------



## 2hot4u

I have taken all pictures, but the one of me(beginner rider) was taken by friend. I have permission to use all pics

Ridden Classes
23:Open ridden hack over 15hh



Jumping
36:Best jumping horse (style)

37:Best jumping rider (style)


BONUS CLASSES
40:Best scenic photo

43:Best beginner rider (must show beginner qualities)



49:"Two animals together"

50:Best horse and rider pair


----------

